# DIRECTV Android App v2.2.0



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I could not find an issues thread for current DIRECTV App for Android so mods please merge this if one does exist...

The DIRECTV App for Android was bumped to version 2.2.0 on April 26, 2012 and includes the following new features:


Now DIRECTV goes anywhere you go. Get instant access to hit entertainment from HBO®, Cinemax®, Starz®, and Encore®, plus the latest DIRECTV CINEMA movies and more, whenever and wherever you want-at home or on the go. Go to the "Watch on Phone" tab located on your home screen and select "Movies", "TV Shows" or "Networks" to start watching now.
Discover the top shows and movies that people are currently talking about.

If you are having issues with the app please post here and include:


Android Device Make and Model (ex: Motorola Razr)
Android Device Type (ex: phone, tablet, other)
Android Version (ex: 4.0.2)
Data provider (if applicable, ex: Verizon, Sprint, etc.)
Details on the issue, including steps to recreate the issue if applicable


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Device: Samsung Galaxy Nexus
Type: Phone
Android OS: 4.0.2
Provider: Verizon

Issue: "Browse by Date and Time" includes SD channels even though I went iinto Settings and selected "Hide SD Channels".


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Device: Motorola Xoom, 4G LTE model

Type: Tablet

Android OS: 3.2.6

Provider: Verizon

Issue: "Browse by Date and Time" includes SD channels even though I went iinto Settings and selected "Hide SD Channels".


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Device: Motorola Xoom, 4G/LTE model

Type: Tablet

Android OS: 3.2.6

Provider: Verizon

Issue 1: The app is not device-agnostic, but instead refers to the device as a "Phone" (ex: Watch on Phone)

Issue 2: App elements do not scale properly on the tablet when using the Android OS option "Stretch to fill Screen"

Issue 3: Can not play "Watch Now" content. I tried several programs, all on channels for which I subscribe, but I get an error as follows:

Title: Media Player
Message: Error in media player
Action: [OK]

I attempted to play the content over WiFi and it works fine on the Nexus, but not on my Xoom tablet.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Device: Barnes & Noble Nook Color

Type: Tablet

Android OS: 4.0.4 (CyanogenMod 9)

Provider: N/A (wifi)

Issue: Watch Now results in popup stating "Unfortunately, DIRECTV has stopped."


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

Device: Motorola Xoom wifi, ICS 4.0.4

App stops working each time I try to watch a show.

Issue: Watch Now results in popup stating "Unfortunately, DIRECTV has stopped


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

+1 same issues with my Xoom with the sam config.



michaelancaster said:


> Device: Motorola Xoom wifi, ICS 4.0.4
> 
> App stops working each time I try to watch a show.
> 
> Issue: Watch Now results in popup stating "Unfortunately, DIRECTV has stopped


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

michaelancaster said:


> Device: Motorola Xoom wifi, ICS 4.0.4
> 
> App stops working each time I try to watch a show.
> 
> Issue: Watch Now results in popup stating "Unfortunately, DIRECTV has stopped


Same


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

Device: Droid incredible

ICS 4.0.3 (kang)

Verizon

On both 3g and wifi, I get both errors above. The "error in media player" is quickly followed by “unfortunately, directv has stopped"


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let's continue here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=204434


----------

